#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-05
<ayr_ton> !help
<tiagoscd> ayr_ton: opa, fala ae :)
<tiagoscd> o bot tá fora do ar por alguns dias, o hggdh tá fazendo umas manutenções nele
<andretyn> Bom Dia!
<tiagoscd> olá, boa tarde :)
<boiko> tarde!
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-07
<eduardo_> boa noite galera
<tiagoscd> bom dia gente :)
<boiko> tarde tiagoscd!
<tiagoscd> boiko: opa, volto em alguns minutos :)
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-08
<tiagoscd> boiko: com um pequeno delay
<tiagoscd> voltei, hehe
<tiagoscd> boiko: bom dia :D
<tiagoscd> tudo em ordem?
<ayr_ton> tiagoscd, wait
<ayr_ton> quinta, 09/08?
<boiko> tiagoscd: dia! tudo blz e vc?
<tiagoscd> ayr_ton: sorry, hahahah
<tiagoscd> boiko: tudo tranquilo :)
 * ayr_ton handled a unexpected exceptio
 * ayr_ton handled a unexpected exception
 * ayr_ton handled an unexpected exception
<tiagoscd> ayr_ton: hahahah
<ayr_ton> bleh
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-br-sc to: Bem-vindo ao canal do Time Catarinense do Ubuntu :-) || Visite www.ubuntubrsc.com || Próximo Papo de Buteco: quinta, 08/08
<tiagoscd> ayr_ton: thanks
<ayr_ton> ;*
<tiagoscd> ayr_ton: vais participar? :)
<ayr_ton> tiagoscd, provavelmente
<ayr_ton> vai ser na mesma hora?
<tiagoscd> ayr_ton: isso, na mesma hora de sempre :)
<tiagoscd> mals a demora, hehe
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-09
<tiagoscd> @voice ubuntero
<tiagoscd> @voice tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> http://ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<tiagoscd> @voice matheus_carvalho
<Alevian> Noite... que tal chamar pelo forum do Ubuntu?
<tiagoscd> Alevian: você pode fazer o favor de divulgar lá? :)
<Vagnersl> Boa noite
<Alevian> vou lá...
<tiagoscd> boiko: né? haha
<boiko> tiagoscd: opa, atrasado mas cheguei :)
<Alevian> tônica no "an"
<Vagnersl> http://www.hardware.com.br/noticias/2013-08/sol-notebook.html
<kausdev__> boa noite  todos
<tiagoscd> @voice boiko
<LUIS10KPNR> boa noite ermões
<alves> boa noite a todos
<kausdev__> alias aos butequeiros de plantao
<LUIS10KPNR> vai demorar uns meses pra carregar
<LUIS10KPNR> em porto alegre a temperaturacaiu 20 graus
<Saint_Thomas_Mor> galera
<LHP> Boa Noite
<Saint_Thomas_Mor> descolei 1 desk meia boca p/ meu sobrinho...
<LUIS10KPNR> deve estar ganhando muito dinheiro
<LUIS10KPNR> baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<LUIS10KPNR> chaveco
<vanessa_barilli> Obrigada
<Danilo_> boa! o/
<kausdev__> ubuntuedge
<LUIS10KPNR> frio do capeta
<Saint_Thomas_Mor> + devido ao bendito video da Nvidea ficou 1 bosta!!!
<Saint_Thomas_Mor> *Nvidia
<kausdev__>  Tiago  fala sobre ubuntu edge
<LUIS10KPNR> tche linux sabado
<Saint_Thomas_Mor> não roda o Ubuntu 13.* por nada
<Saint_Thomas_Mor> foda!!!
<LUIS10KPNR> ele quer nos treinar a leitura labial
<r00t_> Salve salve Galera
<boiko> noite! :)
<LUIS10KPNR> uzz é um bom pedal de guitarra
<LUIS10KPNR> fuzz
<tiagoscd> @voice matheus_carvalho
<LHP> kkkk matador
<LHP> hauhaha
<aristidesamapa> \0/ mas um papo de boteco
<aristidesamapa> ops
<aristidesamapa> buteco
<LUIS10KPNR> eu trabalho como faz tudo desde aula de informatica suporte e saco de pancada
<Vagnersl> Alguém já deu uma olhada no console OUYA?
<LHP> kkkk
<Vagnersl> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/video-game/42972-analise-testamos-o-ouya-o-console-android-de-99-dolares-video-.htm
<Saint_Thomas_Mor> #anonymous
<vanessa_barilli> Matheus Carvalho pode dar aulas de português se precisar* rsrs
<matheus_carvalho> vanessa_barilli: aula amor?
<Saint_Thomas_Mor> isso é o q sabemos!!! o TSE não foi/é o primeiro... muito menos o último!!!
<helioloureiro> http://estadao.br.msn.com/ultimas-noticias/justi%C3%A7a-eleitoral-repassa-dados-de-141-milh%C3%B5es-de-brasileiros-para-a-serasa
<vanessa_barilli> sim
<Saint_Thomas_Mor> vamos processa-los no Forún de NY
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntu-edge.info/
<edgar> 730 Reias ainda ;x
<edgar> Reais *
<vanessa_barilli> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/celular/42991-ubuntu-edge-tem-preco-reduzido-para-incentivar-campanha-de-financiamento.htm
<Guest95769> e sobre oque essa hangout
<Renan> será que eu estou assistindo ao vivo? sobre o q eles estão falando agora?
<Renan> da outra vez eu não consegui assistir ao vivo :(
<vanessa_barilli> sim é ao vivo
<boiko> Renan: o que tá passando aí?
<Renan> fala pra mim aí vanessa sobre o q eles estão falando?
<matheus_carvalho> Renan: é aovivo cara
<Renan> só pra mim ver se estou vendo ao vivo
<vanessa_barilli> rsrsrs
<tiagoscd> http://ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<vanessa_barilli> estão se apresentando
<vanessa_barilli> e falando sobre ubuntu edge
<Tiu_Du> boa noite pessoal!!!
<Renan> puxa.....
<Renan> então não estou vendo ao vivo
<Renan> =(
<vanessa_barilli> ?
<Renan> aqui estão falando de outra coisa
<boiko> http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<vanessa_barilli> keep calm Renan é ao vivo
<vanessa_barilli> falar teu nome cara
<vanessa_barilli> falaram*
<Renan> Ahhh agora consegui! rsrsrs
<Saint_Thomas_Mor> Unity 8 disponível - mais ou menos - nos repositórios do Ubuntu 13.10
<vanessa_barilli> parabéns!!
<vanessa_barilli> rsrs
<LHP> o projeto celular do ubuntu está  abeira do fiasco? li isso hooje
<Renan> aquele botão pra pular pra a transmissão ao vivo não estava "clicável"
<Renan> depois ficou rsrsrs
<LHP> a beira do fiasco
<vanessa_barilli> LHP li isso tb no site da Tecmundo
<edgar> aqui ta tudo 100 %, não apareceu ninguém travando
<helioloureiro> ptl_ == Patola?
<vanessa_barilli> http://imasters.com.br/noticia/ubuntu-edge-precisa-arrecadar-us-24-milhoes-tem-15-dias/
<Paulo> Olá pessoal!
<Guest95769> eae
<tiagoscd> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com.br/
<Guest95769> e sobre oq essa rangout
<tiagoscd> @voice ayr_ton
<Saint_Thomas_Mor> Ubuntu Edge e o Ubuntu Touch rodando no Galaxy Nexus
<tiagoscd> @voice helioloureiro
<tiagoscd> @voice salem_
<Guest95769> cade o site pra baixar ubuntu 13.10
<ubuntero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toXUIgGIylw
<Saint_Thomas_Mor> Tenho aqui "instalado" no virtual o Android 4 x86
<LUIS10KPNR> morreu alguem na novela
<edgar> travo geral
<tiagoscd> https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2013/08/want-to-try-ubuntu-touch-on-your-phone-were-almost-there/?utm_source=feedly
<boiko> geral ou só alguém?
<matheus_carvalho> geral?
<Clodoaldo> não
<LUIS10KPNR> são os usuários de backtrack
<Clodoaldo> estou vendo tudo normal
<LUIS10KPNR> iceweasel não trava
<helioloureiro> http://t.co/aAMdxW2z2W
<aristidesamapa> A gente consegue ter esse video e audio deste buteco ?
<edgar> Que bala.
<boiko> aristidesamapa: http://ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<tiagoscd> http://solisc.org.br/
<helioloureiro> http://ur1.ca/euuxw
<helioloureiro> http://helio.loureiro.eng.br/index.php/pessoal/39-blog/250-fotos-do-fisl-14
<SaintThomasMore> Quase dois milhões de usuários do Ubuntu Foruns têm seus dados ...
<helioloureiro> http://helio.loureiro.eng.br/index.php/pessoal/39-blog/254-revista-espirito-livre-n-52
<tiagoscd> http://www.consegi.gov.br/
<edgar> a única desvantagem, é o clock total do processador, que eleva muito a temperatura do aparelho...
<tiagoscd> galera, mandem suas perguntas aí
<edgar> Não tinha mechido ainda com o mod que tu pode ativar o power save
<tiagoscd> edgar: aham, o Cyanogen permite isso :)
<tiagoscd> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/galaxy-s4/42553-galaxy-s4-explode-e-queima-apartamento-inteiro-na-china.htm
<boiko> alô? :)
<matheus_carvalho> oiii
<matheus_carvalho> ?
<kausdev__> sim
<dancasttro> rapaz parece que esses smartphones estao virando bombas atomicas
<edgar> \o tem sim
<vanessa_barilli> temmm
<boiko> oups, o delay está grande no youtube
<Higino> Estamos ai!
<KurtKraut> boiko, o delay é grande no YouTube. O menor que já medi foi de 3min.
<boiko> KurtKraut: pois é
<SaintThomasMore> .
<SaintThomasMore> estou usando o 13.10
<SaintThomasMore> update de meia em meia hora!!!
<marcosv635> Galera e o Google Glass? O que vocês esperam dele?
<KurtKraut> Esse nicho de short voice message já era bem explorado pelo aplicativo HeyTell, mas o WhatsApp de fato tem maior base de usuários. Chegou ao ponto de eu esconder o ícone de SMS nativo do meu iOS e colocar no lugar o WhatsApp.
<edgar> O que vocês acham deste projeto ?  http://www.tecmundo.com.br/smartwatch/42996-smartwatch-da-samsung-designers-modelam-aparelho-com-base-em-patentes.htm
<Victor___> Uma lance que eu to curioso e quanto ao unity 8 ele vai ser implementado e a versão convencional do desktop vai morrer ou vai permanecer e funfa somente nas interfaces touch
<boiko> Victor___: a idéia é que ele substitua o Unity atual do desktop
<dancasttro> Pessoal o que vcs acharam do Moto X?
<ricardo__> trojan em linux agora galera?
<ricardo__> http://www.zdnet.com/linux-desktop-trojan-hand-of-thief-steals-in-7000019175/
<dancasttro> e os recursos dele
<SaintThomasMore> issaí era no MSN
<SaintThomasMore> apertar, falar, enviar
<SaintThomasMore> eu abro o meu chat do Gtalk, MSN, Facebook pela extensão CHAT do Thunderbird, é muito bom!!!
<SaintThomasMore> Silverlight é uma bosta!!!
<vanessa_barilli> http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/noticia/sai-o-primeiro-filme-porno-feito-com-google-glass/36079
<Victor___> IRADO ESSE LANCE DE PORNO COM O GLASS \o/
<ayr_ton> https://github.com/zhuowei/Xenologer
<ricardo__> e o lance do FBI com o TOR que loucura foi aquela?? Querem falar algo sobre?
<Felipe-PR> Boa noite galera do Papo de Buteco!
<Felipe-PR> Aprigio não veio hoje éh...
<Victor___> Pois o Aprigio ta fazendo e o gordinho mais irado da internet
<marcosv635> Helio ta sabendo bem do trojan vai que foi ele que fez.
<ricardo__> sim foi resolvido mesmo
<boiko> ei pessoal, tá com delay no youtube, se quiserem ir mandando perguntas, e sugestões de assunto, a gente vai falando aqui
<KurtKraut> A melhor estratégia, na minha visão, para manter o anonimato usando Tor é rodar na sua própria máquina um Tor exit node. Com isso, forensicamente, nunca ficará claro se o tráfego que saiu da sua máquina é legitimamente seu ou veio de outro usuário Tor e apenas saiu da sua conexão.
<KurtKraut> Assim, não será possível determinar a autoria de quem fez algo através de seu número IP.
<tiagoscd> http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/pro/noticia/36573/36573
<minemonics> sobre o mir, xmir? alguem ja testou ?
<ricardo__> KurtKraut: faz sentido
<KurtKraut> tiagoscd, você entendeu corretamente :P
<boiko> :)
<KurtKraut> Eu vi um cara que testou o próximo Unity e o cara fez um longo post tecendo elogios, dizendo que ficou consideravelmente mais rápido.
<dancasttro> o que vcs acharam do MotoX e os recursos de voz?
<helioloureiro> marcosv635 eu uso #XGH, nunca ia funcionar
<KurtKraut> Eis o post que o cara fala que achou o Unity 8 bem mais rápido: http://www.unixmen.com/is-unity-8-super-fast-or-what/#sthash.xe4JYj3n.sfju
<Felipe-PR> noite aprigio... rs
<edgar> sacanagem tiago hahaha
<ricardo__> mais sobre o TOR http://bit.ly/196ziK0
<kausdev__> ele rodou
<ricardo__> Pô galera minha webcam do note acer sumiu!! Alguém já teve algo parecido??
<tiagoscd> http://i.imgur.com/mGI45Ie.png
<tiagoscd> ricardo__: já apertou o fn da câmera para ativar? geralmente funciona
<tiagoscd> no acer costuma ser fn+f10 ou fn+f11
<helioloureiro> ricardo__, isso é coisa de réquer...
<ricardo__> tiagoscd: já tentei todas as teclas possiveis kkkk
<ricardo__> helioloureiro: coisa do tinhoso isso sim
<boiko> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/9-arduino-compatible-starter-kit-anyone-can-learn-electronics
<helioloureiro> ricardo__, são os réquers russos que já tão requeando seu linux
<ricardo__> helioloureiro: kkkkkkkk
<kausdev__> beaglea board
<tiagoscd> @voice aprigio
<tiagoscd> @voice KurtKraut
<aprigio> eh o poder
<kausdev__> manda pra mim que eu arrumo essa parada
<boiko> kausdev__: haha, valeu, mas foi só as portas 9 e 10 que queimaram, acho que foi algo interno no microcontrolador :)
<EvertonAuler> estamos aqui
<kausdev__> faz  milagre
<kausdev__> entao se quiser me vende eu arrumo geralmente faço milagres em eletronica
<helioloureiro> kausdev__, vc vai precisar refazer o CI
<kausdev__> ai  homenagem a todos Ti    quem ja viu esse seriado .
<kausdev__> The IT Crowd
<helioloureiro> se queimou porta, com corrente, queimou o transistor de saída
<helioloureiro> CMOS
<helioloureiro> provavelmente
<helioloureiro> kausdev__, já ouvi falar
<ayr_ton> http://www.antiifcampaign.com/
<ricardo__> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kausdev__> puts kurt essa  é otima
<KurtKraut> kausdev__, :P
<kausdev__> vejo isso todo dia
<Pavan> tbm
<kausdev__>  manda livar na cvv
<tiagoscd> aprigio: igual briga de teste de fidelidade, haha
<boiko> lol
<Pavan> hahahaa
<aprigio> tiagoscd, ahuhuahuahua
<kausdev__> na empresa criamos  SAC  ( atendimento ao Cretino) .. estou dando suporte de provedor , da vivo e tem tiozinho que e usuario da net e liga la todo dia pra reclamar e nem cliente é  da gente
<KurtKraut> kausdev__, hahahahah
<boiko> kausdev__: lol
<tiagoscd> kausdev__: huahuahua
<KurtKraut> kausdev__, atendimento ao consumidor é mais punk que ao usuário.
<helioloureiro> KurtKraut, com certeza
<helioloureiro> kausdev__, já passei po risso
<r7_> regulacao de distribuicao de filmes e videos on-line
<r7_> http://g1.globo.com/economia/noticia/2013/08/ministro-defende-regulacao-de-distribuicao-de-filmes-e-videos-line.html
<kausdev__> pow assitam The IT Crowd  -- estou vendo e vem bem acalhar tudo  que estao falando
<helioloureiro> já tem no Netflix?
<kausdev__> eu vi no youtube
<kausdev__> boa _helio
<dancasttro> ei aprigio vc ainda usa ubuntu no macbook?
<kausdev__> shashahsha _kurts é verdade ,, agora explica pra  se isso de merda , e vc quem vai atender os clientes..
<freud_> boma noite galera
<tiagoscd> freud_: boa :)
<tiagoscd> @voice aprigio
<edgar> Noite =)
<kausdev__> rede social da muiita dor de cabeça , porem se vc bloquear todo sistema  o cara usa outro meio como celular  ..
<kausdev__> motivar  o cara e so pagar bem
<boiko> kausdev__: pagar bem é motivador temporário, solução que não escala a médio e longo prazo
<minemonics> Nao adianta bloquear as redes sociais, as empresas modernas hoje incentivam ate a politica de BYOD
<tiagoscd> como é na empresa que vocês trabalham?
<aprigio> exatamente, nao adianta bloquear hoje todo mundo tem cel com 3g
<Diego> Bom dia galera
<Diego> opa hoje falando de iniciantes na programação ;)
<kausdev__> _Diego bom dia
<Guest56736> bom dia
<ayr_ton> http://vivendoeempreendendo.blogspot.com.br/2013/08/projetos-ageis-com-o-scrum-um-novo.html
<Guest56736> meu nome mudou hsuahsahsua
<kausdev__> Eu to vendo
<Guest56736> -nick DiegoSIlva
<Guest56736> a num lembro esse comando hsauhsahusauh
<tiagoscd> Guest56736: /nick DiegoSilva
<tiagoscd> :)
<Guest56736> vlw
<Guest56736> agora o maior problema é a mudança
<Guest56736> sempre há mudanças
<boiko> Guest56736: iterações fazem parte do processo, mas desde que sejam inclusas no planejamento, e não vá ficar acumulando atrasos de um cronograma ineficiente
<DiegoSilva> é que tipo, eu comecei a trabalhar a 2 meses, peguei lá um formulario e uma impressão do formulario para fazer
<DiegoSilva> o cara mudou tanto ,que virou 2 formularios, a impressão, lista de ocorencias. etc...
<DiegoSilva> ai demorou bem mais que o tempo que eu achei que ia levar
<DiegoSilva> shuashuahsahusa
<boiko> DiegoSilva: haha, é complicado mesmo
<DiegoSilva> poxa o meu ta travando shaushuasha
<DiegoSilva> helio loureiro, botequeiro profissional, serio que li outra coisa, já ia falar que alguém tava trolando ele
<helioloureiro> DiegoSilva, hahahahaha... dae já vira búlen
<kausdev__> manda aqui
<helioloureiro> http://www.fabiocruz.com/2013/06/livroscrumpmbok/
<KurtKraut> aprigio, passa os livros por escrito aqui.
<aprigio> blz
<DiegoSilva> exelents
<aprigio> KurtKraut, http://www.submarino.com.br/produto/5727215/livro-como-ter-sucesso-em-gestao-de-projetos
<DiegoSilva> gente eu entrei agora, vcs já falaram do edge?
<kausdev__> Ivan _ boa noite
<boiko> DiegoSilva: falamos no começo do papo
<DiegoSilva> boa notite
<DiegoSilva> AAAAAAHHHHH
<KurtKraut> aprigio, e o outro?
<DiegoSilva> gente só uma duvida, o edge, seria como presente de doação para uma campanha, será que ia precisar pagar os impostos mesmo?
<boiko> DiegoSilva: em tese é uma compra, então impostos com certeza vão incidir
<DiegoSilva> porque o valor de mercado dele seria 0, pois ele não seria um produto comercializado.
<KurtKraut> DiegoSilva, yeap. Porque compete a Receita Federal decidir se sua desculpa é válida ou não. Mesmo que seja um parente seu mandando um eletrônico, sobre ele incidirá os impostos.
<kausdev__> Diego_: sim podera pagar imposto e podera ficar sem usar  por causa da nova leia
<boiko> DiegoSilva: pra receita federal acho que não existe isso de valor 0, soube de gente que trouxe protótipo e teve que pagar impostos
<helioloureiro> falowz
<DiegoSilva> affs.
<KurtKraut> aprigio, e o outro livro que você citou?
<DiegoSilva> huahusahusa
<kausdev__> Cade o livros
<boiko> aprigio: ^
<DiegoSilva> flw
<edgar> Apesar de trabalhar em um provedor de internet, e tudo liberado, com escessão de 1 micro, que o cara que trabalhava nele ( saiu ) vivia no facebook ae foi bloqueado.
<DiegoSilva> botequeiro
<DiegoSilva> ssh
<KurtKraut> edgar, nossa, um ISP bloqueando acesso a um site a funcionário chega a ser irônico: - "Ganhamos dinheiro dando acesso, mas bloqueamos o Fulano porque abusava demais."
<DiegoSilva> kkkkkkkk
<DiegoSilva> na onde eu trabalho é liberado até porque eu que basicamente trabalho controlando isso shuashasua
<kausdev__>  estou trabalhando no provedor e Ti e so facebook, por causa do maniaco do face
<DiegoSilva> bom galera vamos falar de coisa boa, chegou a nova tecpix, já com facebook bloqueado, assim vc pode deixar seus funcionários utilizarem sem problema.
<kausdev__> serio tecpix
<DiegoSilva> hsuahsuahsahusa
<tiagoscd> DiegoSilva: que beleza, hahaha
<kausdev__> telexfree, tecpix, winphone
<tiagoscd> kausdev__: heheheh
<DiegoSilva> verdade, eu to programando uma parte do sistema agora, e já achei soluções para outras partes ;)
<aprigio> ihh foi mal galera
<tiagoscd> http://www.pomodorotechnique.com/download/pdf/ThePomodoroTechnique_v1-3.pdf
<aprigio> o outro livro eh o sarbaney orxley da altabooks
<aprigio> KurtKraut, +1
<KurtKraut> Submarino destruído: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Miami_(SSN-755)#2012_fire
<kayo_> boa noite
<kayo_> kkkkk eu já to a umas 3 semanas tentando instalar placa de video amd que sofrimento
<kayo_> o sistema já bugou umas 300 vezes
<DiegoSilva> e quando vc achar a solução vai ficar pasmo porque vai ser a coisa mais simples da vida hsuahsahsa
<DiegoSilva> galera
<DiegoSilva> flw ai vou dormir
<aprigio> kayo_, qual placa?
<DiegoSilva> porque tenho que ter uma produtividade amanha hsuahsahusauhshuas
<boiko> DiegoSilva: é a regra básica: quanto mais tempo gastar num bug, mais estúpida vai ser a solução :)
<kayo_> amd radeon 7650
<kayo_> m
<DiegoSilva> como é isso ai?
<kayo_> kkkk essa do google translate n é novidade
<DiegoSilva> ou o js
<kayo_> eu faço isso na net da uefs
<DiegoSilva> que ai não tem nenhuma função
<kayo_> kkkk conectar no wi-fi de física
<edgar> Se o Dane esta por aqui, ele ia te xingar Aprigio... hahaha
<aprigio> rsrs
<aprigio> use o proxy do google pra tu ve se nao da
<aprigio> hehee
<aprigio> quando digo proxy, usa o recurso de translate ehhee
<aprigio> www.google.com/translate
<kayo_> pena que n da pra baixar por esse truque
<edgar> vou ver haha
<IBL_> Boa noite
<aprigio> ehhe boa noite galera eh o poder
<boiko> valeu o papo pessoal! boa noite!
<edgar> feito \o
<IBL_> alguem ai pode ajudar com Logitech pro 9000 no ubuntu?!!!
<edgar> Valeu valeu, abraço gurizada...
<kausdev__> Boa noite pr todos
<minemonics> legal, boa noite a todos
<kayo_> hey
<kayo_> thiago
<kayo_> vi que vc vai palestrar na enecomp em conquista cara
<tiagoscd> vou sim
<boiko> tiagoscd: massa, me convidaram, ainda não dei resposta, vou ver ainda
<tiagoscd> boiko: bora lá
<tiagoscd> :D
<tiagoscd> eu vou no dia 02 e volto no dia 04 pela manhã
<kayo_> :D eu vou ta mas só como noob então n faz mta diferença
<kayo_> mas com certeza vou comparecer na sua palestra
<tiagoscd> massa, aparece lá :)
<kayo_> vc instalar minha placa de video ~sqn
<tiagoscd> posso tentar, hehe
<kayo_> cara vcs acham que o edge vai conseguir se bancar?
<kayo_> como o Helio falou ele começo forte e foi caindo
<kayo_> flw cara tenho que sair aqui boa noite ai pra vocês
<KurtKraut> kayo_, abraços!
<ayr_ton> KurtKraut, http://vivendoeempreendendo.blogspot.com.br/2013/08/projetos-ageis-com-o-scrum-um-novo.html
<marciocr> Cheguei na hora?
<marciocr> Por isto eu desisti do Uedge
<marciocr> Edge
<KurtKraut> ayr_ton, thanks!
<rodrigo> q começou ?
<rodrigo>  q horas
<rodrigo> ?
<optimusprimem> Site do Ubuntu antigamente, http://web.archive.org/web/20041106014450/http://www.ubuntu.com/
<rodrigo> o que vcs tem a me dizer sobre o ubuntu edge ???
<rodrigo> kkkk
<ayr_ton> kurtkraut, Como estão os estudos de SCRUM? :D
<ayr_ton> ahaha
<andretyn> Olá :)
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-11
<aprigio> eae
<ubuntero> aprigio, opa, melhor?
<aprigio> fala aee
<aprigio> cara ontem eu tava gripadao de cama e com desinteria
<aprigio> isso me acabou
<aprigio> hoje acordei bem melhor
<aprigio> acho que comi algo q eu nao podia
<aprigio> tb eu tenho gastrite (doenca de gordo, rsrs) e eu estou a 2 semanas sem tomar o oprazol ;)
<aprigio> ubuntero o google te trolou?
<ubuntero> aprigio, sim, vamos ter que marcar nova data
<aprigio> ubuntero eh melhor pq o ogg pode participar tb
<aprigio> ele tinha um jogo pra ir
<aprigio> acho q era de baseball
<ubuntero> sim
<aprigio> rsrs deixa eu da um palpite
<aprigio> eu gostava mais das aberturas do ubuntero anterior..
<aprigio> aquela do quadro
<aprigio> era bem legal, vc nao acha?
<ubuntero> eu gosto das duas
<aprigio> ehehe
<aprigio> ta bom ta bom. ehhe
<aprigio> eu gostava daquela abertura hihihi vc tirouuu
<ubuntero> olha, se mais gente falar disso posso voltar
<aprigio> hihih
<aprigio> vou mobilizar hehe
<aprigio> se ta pensando em fazer algum video sobre o arch ou slack?
<ubuntero> aproveita e ma dá alguma ideia para criar a arte do canal doyoutube
<ubuntero> do arch eu fiz já, so slack ainda naõ entrou na fila
<aprigio> seria uma boa..
<aprigio> ate para a comunidade deles
<aprigio> pq estao um pouco parado
<aprigio> e do debian ;)
<ubuntero> aprigio, você tinha me falado de um canal do youtube sobre tecnologia uma vez, não lembro o nome
<aprigio> ahh eh o poison
<aprigio> ja volto aee. minha bateria ta acabando..
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-08-08
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos!
